# Uneven bars translated to dressage



## Merrymoles (7 August 2012)

I've had my 13-year-old goddaughter who is a keen gymnastics fan staying and have been chuckling about the fact that what I have always known as the asymetric bars are now the "uneven" bars. Given that we now know that eventing is the horse triathlon, I think we should dumb down the dressage a bit. So, my contribution is:
Piaffe - prancing about on the spot
Pirourette - doing the twist
Passage - prancing in a straight line
One time changes - skipping
Two time changes - double skipping
Any thoughts...?


----------

